# Dont understand i cant reply my thread



## Potchanalak (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi

I can't reply my thread. Any tricks?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Potchanalak said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't reply my thread. Any tricks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


you've managed to post this....

maybe you're looking in the wrong place?

here's a link to your last thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/us-members-lounge/105569-need-expat-connection.html#post735246


----------



## Potchanalak (Mar 9, 2012)

I use iphone app to reply thread.....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Potchanalak (Mar 9, 2012)

And thank you!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

